# Updating FBI Record



## DTX (Oct 24, 2014)

I need/want to update my FBI record because of the type of career I am getting into since part of hiring process involves being fingerprinted and the company receiving my FBI report. I have some charges from 2002 when I was under 18 that I know still show up because I got a copy from the FBI a few years ago. I got certified copies of the court dockets showing the charges were all dismissed so I would like to get the final disposition added to the FBI record.

This is the correct form I believe I should be using from the Mass State Police
http://www.mass.gov/eopss/agencies/...cting-a-state-or-national-criminal-record.pdf

The questions I have;

- What is/where would I find "OBTN:" under the "OFFENSE INFORMATION" section?

- The "State ID Number" I believe is the police departments ID which is listed like "SID- MA12345678" on the FBI record. Below that it lists the agency followed by another number in brackets like (MA1234567). Different number to the first number and one number shorter. What is the significance of this?

- Should I use two different forms if there was two separate arrests and arraignments?

- The eye color, hair color, and country of birth is wrong. There really is no easy way to fix this, yea?

- How fast of a process is this once received? Is it something the State Police just update in a computer or actually have to physically send off to the FBI? Should I expect to be notified?

Appreciate your time

Thank you


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Not even sure I completely understand the basic start of your question.

What I think you are saying is something like this...

You obtained your FBI number, ran a QH and a QR.

You see a MA SID and/or PCF number appear (any other states?).

The bio info on the QH and/or BOP appear to be incorrect.

Now you want to know how to correct the bio info and get some sort of documentation that charges were dismissed.

Do the letters "DISM" appear? Maybe "CWOF" and you aren't sure what that means? Have you tried going to the courthouse and checking the disposition yourself, in person?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

If the charges came from a Mass BOP then they can never be removed under any circumstances unless they are found to be data entry mistakes or identity theft. You could try to get the cases sealed but some entities will still see the charges. The BOP will still say "at least one record has been sealed" even if the agency doesn't have full access to see sealed cases. If your charges were minor and are dismissed, in most cases leave them on the BOP. There was a guy in my academy that had a dismissed minor in possession of alcohol charge which he had sealed before his background check. His agency was going to fail him in his background check because he had a sealed charge. Their basis was that it could have been a very serious charge that they couldn't see becasue the record was sealed. He had the BOP re-opened and the minor record had no effect on his get hired.


----------

